# Zugriff auf zentrale DB von verscheidenen Computern



## Dust80 (3. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

Ich nutze die h2database als datenbank. Diese liegt zentral auf dem Server und wird von den verschiedenen Clients aufgerufen.

Nun hab ich das Problem dass, wenn 2 Clients gleichzeitig auf die DB zugreifen wollen, der, der zuspät "kommt" ne Fehlermeldung wirft.

Ein zentrales Serverprogramm was die DB Zugriffe steuert kann leider nicht genutzt werden.

Wie kann ich es realisieren, dass der 2te Client wartet, bis Client 1 die DB wieder frei gibt?

Grüße


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jun 2011)

Du kannst deine H2 Datenbank im Servermode starten. Dann sind (sollten) auch parallele Zugriffe möglich.

EDIT:
Infos dazu: Tutorial


----------



## Dust80 (3. Jun 2011)

Ok. Dann läuft die H2database aber auch ncith auf dem Server, oder doch? ich steig da bei h2 noch nciht ganz durch, weißt du zufällig was man bei H2 da genau machen muß?


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jun 2011)

Doch, die H2 Datenbank läuft dann auf dem Server (als Java  Prozess afaik).
Jeder Client kann sich mit der Datenbank dann via TCP/IP verbinden. 

Für weitere Infos siehe link oben


----------



## Dust80 (3. Jun 2011)

Ach ja, das hab ich wohl übersehen, aber gnau das ist mein Problem, der Server ist nur gemietet und es dürfen keine Services ausgeführt werden...
Hab ich dann überhaupt noch ne Chance?


----------



## HoaX (3. Jun 2011)

Ehr nicht.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (4. Jun 2011)

Nein, da es keine zuverläassige möglichkeit gibt dort einen merbenutzerbetrieb halbwegs effizient zum laufen zu bringen. Aber wenne s ein 08/15 free webhost ist kanns sein das da ne mysql db bei ist? weil die kannste dann von java aus benutzen


----------



## Dust80 (6. Jun 2011)

ne, ist n Firmenwebserver, der von der Firma, für die ich programmiere, mitbenutzt wird... naja, muß ich nochmal mit dem admin reden,..


----------

